# Tower of Sumatra



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd post a pic of today's pickup. I've gotta stock up before they are gone!! Still toying with the idea of going back for an additional 25-30 tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I wet myself a little bit :dribble: Yep, I did :biggrin:


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Holy cow, that's a lotta cigar. Are you sure they'll let you go back for more?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, he said there's no limit. I'm buy a 100ct box for an unnamed member here. That makes mine look like a little pile!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm envious  I'd love to be able to buy that many cigars!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

DUDE!!!!! :dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I love those Sumatra's. I've been toying with ordering another bundle of 20 ever since my order got here last Friday. It's a shame they won't be making any more. Nice pickup!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I love them too, I like the Edge Battalions (6x60) as well. Try some of those if you haven't they are great and come in corojo and maduro.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Man thats sweet. I love that smoke.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw the Battalions last night, didnt grab any tho. I probably should have but I was looking for the Sumatra ones and they were all out.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, that's beautiful! Love those Edge Sumatras! 

CD


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

wow talk about a stairway to heaven!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Is this some kind of scheme?
ROFL

Nice haul!!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Nice! Those sumatras are a fine smoke.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

whats the flavor profile like for these? i've never had one...almost did but decided to get a V instead.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Those look mighty tasty for sure!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

smokin_cgars87 said:


> whats the flavor profile like for these? i've never had one...almost did but decided to get a V instead.


I'm deffinitely not the guy for reviews, but think of Edge maduro times 2 or 3. Very full, very strong. You need to eat before smoking this.

I think it's much better than the V. I'll probably take some crap for that, but it's my opinion. Pick a few up at least to try if you see them.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice pic, and the smokes aren't that bad either.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

stlcards said:


> I'm deffinitely not the guy for reviews, but think of Edge maduro times 2 or 3. Very full, very strong. You need to eat before smoking this.
> 
> I think it's much better than the V. I'll probably take some crap for that, but it's my opinion. Pick a few up at least to try if you see them.


haha wow thats pretty strong. sounds delicious. haha why would we give you crap for your opinion? its your opinion haha. yeah my local b&m has them.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You Damn cigar tease


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Everytime I see this pic I have to smoke another.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow that looks like mighty fine smokables
good pickup


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, thats a fine looking pile of stogie goodness. My local B&M got these, but I've not heard of anyone smoking them.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

For everyone's viewing pleasure I took the tower from 35 to 75 today. That's how many there should be, I honestly didn't count.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

stlcards said:


> For everyone's viewing pleasure I took the tower from 35 to 75 today. That's how many there should be, I honestly didn't count.


I'd be happy to count them for you. I see at least one or two missing already, and I haven't even started!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I'd be happy to count them for you. I see at least one or two missing already, and I haven't even started!


You scared me!! I counted and they are all there. I so want to go get 25 more just to fill the box, but I can't justify another $100 right now. Well, I mean the wife won't justify it!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

stlcards said:


> You scared me!! I counted and they are all there. I so want to go get 25 more just to fill the box, but I can't justify another $100 right now. Well, I mean the wife won't justify it!


:roflmao:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

stlcards said:


> You scared me!! I counted and they are all there. I so want to go get 25 more just to fill the box, but I can't justify another $100 right now. Well, I mean the wife won't justify it!


your not breaking into my box are you????? jk. I will be making arrangements to have you ship them I hope by early next week. are you gonna charge me a handling fee???? say about 25 sticks so you can have the full 100?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> your not breaking into my box are you????? jk. I will be making arrangements to have you ship them I hope by early next week. are you gonna charge me a handling fee???? say about 25 sticks so you can have the full 100?


I think 25 sticks would be an appropriate charge for my CIGAR HANDLING services. No other services are offered you perv, there beat ya to it lol.

But no, there is still one sealed box and about a box and a half opened up there in the toro. There's a sealed box and about 3/4 of a box of torps.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

stlcards said:


> You scared me!! I counted and they are all there. I so want to go get 25 more just to fill the box, but I can't justify another $100 right now. Well, I mean the wife won't justify it!


the justification from the wife...thats always the problem at least with me sometimes i don't think they really understand...i always try explaining stogie stuff to her and shes like do u think i really care haha the only thing she has remembered is that the whiter the ash usually the higher the quality. haha


----------

